# Hemp Hearts,



## max lift (Feb 25, 2005)

I just thought I would put this up thay are the shelled hemp seads, 

http://www.greathealth.org/hemphearts.pdf

    I have been eating theise for around a month the nutritional value is awsome 15 grams of protien per 4 tbs , plus omega 3 and 6 , 
anyone else giving them a try??


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> I just thought I would put this up thay are the shelled hemp seads,
> 
> http://www.greathealth.org/hemphearts.pdf
> 
> ...



Max, how are the hemp hearts working out? Are they good or is it all hype?


----------



## max lift (Mar 29, 2005)

I have stoped eating them because thay killed my appitite I do belive thay are a great product but at the moment I am bulking , I would think thay would be better suited for a cutting cycle, I was putting them on my oats


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess all the protien in the world doesn't matter if you don't want to eat. I was reading where it supresses your appetite. How does it do it? Does it make you feel full or like you are on ephedrine or something?


----------



## max lift (Mar 29, 2005)

I would eat them in the morning around 7am and not think of eating till 11pm  the thought of eating more at 9:30 which is when my next meal would be almost grosed me out, not that I felt unwell just was full ,I found that thay where easy on my digestive system which at times gives me some problems .


----------

